# lowered sex drive & birth control



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Does anyone else have a lowered sex drive? Im starting to wonder if its because of birth control pills. I've been on the pill now for four years and I just couldn't care less if I had sex anymore. I know this isn't normal because I feel really bad always telling my boyfriend no. Does anyone else have a similar situation, or suggestions as to what I should do? I've been thinking about asking my Dr. to switch brands but I dont even know if that would make a difference. Help!


----------



## PrairieAngel (Aug 29, 2002)

HI Pinky. I think I have been feeling that way too. I don't know if it just the natural thing of being in a settled relationship or the BC. When my husband I first met I was really into sex as much as possible. Then I went of the pill and now we have been together over 5 years and it's sure not like that. I swear it IS the pill. I am going off it really soon as we are going to try for a baby so I'll let you know.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I was in the same situation. I had been on birth control pills for about 3 years when I decided to stop them in May. My sex drive was nonexistant. It didn't bother me so much, but it was driving my boyfriend nuts. As much as I hate how sometimes my period is later than usual or is heavier than it used to be, my sex drive is up-- not the way it used to be, but definitely higher-- and I'm having fewer IBS problems. There have been a couple of weeks where I've had no IBS symptoms at all. It's been like a dream.I do miss having the birth control as extra protection, though. Other than that, I'm glad I went off it. My sex drive may never be where it was once, but it's much better. I'd ask your doctor and explain the problems, he/she might try to switch brands or may suggest taking a break from the pill altogether.I was on Ortho Tri-Cyclen and Ortho Evra before I stopped using birth control. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

It seems to be a consensus with everyone I've ever talked to about it that this really is a side effect of hormonal birth control. Personally, all I can do is believe it, because that's definately how I feel alot of the time, and as soon as I start my week off, my sex drive always gets better for the couple days till my period comes. On the other hand, I've never been sexually active off the pill/patch, so I don't really have anything to compare to! For me, at least, it's a side effect that I'm willing to cope with, since I'm not willing to chance getting pregnant. I guess you just have to weigh out the pros and cons!midge.


----------



## kristinrandle (Jul 9, 2004)

I went on the pill to even out the hormone issues (I'm perimenopausal.) The pill definitely lowers sex drive. So, I asked my husband, "Would you rather me be hormonally balanced and easy going, or would you prefer a horny ######." He's accepted the latter.


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

For me, the pill definitely reduces my sex drive and gives me vaginal dryness. I have been on Orthotricyclen and Yasmin. Next week I start the patch. Hopefully, it won't get any worse.


----------



## Chelle24 (Oct 15, 2004)

I know exactly how you feel. I've been with my boyfriend for over 3 years now and although I still find him attractive, I'm just never in "the mood" anymore. I've been on B.C. for at least 2 years or so but I never even thought to pinpoint this issue towards that. I still don't know what the think of it as. I go through what I call "phases" where I'm just not interested, whatsoever but they usually last like a week or so but this time, it seems like this "phase" is not stopping. Who knows what it could be. I'm a very stressful person so sometimes all I can think about is what I have to do, thus enabling me to think of anything else.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I was on bcp's for 10 years, Ovral (probably don't even make it anymore, it was years ago). Anyway I had the opposite happen,my sex drive was better on the pill. All I can think of is that back then bcp's hadn't been out very long and they represented the sexual freedom of the 60's and 70's. Everyone was on them. There were also less STD's back then and no HIV or AIDS. I don't remember any of my friends saying that their sex drive was lower. Maybe the newer pills have some ingredient that lowers the libido.Just my 2 cents


----------



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

I am not taking my Depo Provera shot this time. It will be interesting to see if what happens as far as the sex drive. My biggest concern is if my IBS will get better or worse. It already runs my life so I'm hoping it gets better. I have been on birth control on and off for 18 years. Off when I had my three children.


----------



## Clairefox2004 (Aug 21, 2004)

I am the same my sex drive has lowered big style and I have been on the pill for 3 years , I love my boyfriends to pieces but I really never feel 'up for it' hence our sex life not brill! now I am that worried about having sex again incase its really painful!


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I have absolutely no sex drive, but I don't know if it's the birth control, the pain from my endometriosis and chronic pelvic pain, or my hypothyroidism.


----------



## PrairieAngel (Aug 29, 2002)

Just as an update...I went off BC in August after being on them for 5 years. My sex drive immediately went up. My husband loved it...and so did I. However it didn't last too long. I got pregnant right away and started feeling so yucky I haven't wanted much in the way of sex. Into the second trimester now and definitely feeling better. Sex still isn't as often as pre-preg. but it doen't take much to get me going, let's just say. Unfortunately BCP do give you alot of piece of mind but for alot of women it's at a price...and sometime you think there is something wrong with you when it is the pills.


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I found that when I went off of "the pill" that my sex drive increased for a few months. Now, it is back to nothing. I think it has a lot to do with getting comfortable with your significant other and life in general. If I have something on my mind (which is all the time), then I am not in the mood. If something really good happens to me that day (new car or just good news in general) then I am in the mood that night. I can say that when I was pregnant, I couldn't get enough of it. I wish I could be that way all the time.


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

I just went off the pill 2 weeks ago. My sex drive has already increased. I think it even feels better. I'm not so dry anymore. I also feel much better emotionally. ERIN when you say your ibs symptoms improved. I was just wondering was constipation one of them. I'm hoping going off the pill might help that as well. We'll see I guess.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

i came off the pill and my ibs D settled down... im now on the depo shot... little ibs D trouble unless i eat my food triggers, ive even been able to re introduce caffiene since ive been off the pill!as for sex drive, just varies from day to day, sometimes i wana sometimes i dont... tihnk its more too do with being tired than the shot though... still the other thing is i dont feel anywher enear as emotional on the shot its quite good


----------



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

Just wanted to post an update. My sex drive has improved. Not huge but before I couldn't even stand being touched. So this is good. Periods are terrible. I think the IBS is worse during my period but better otherwise. This last period wasnt quite as heavy as the others so they may be improving also. I think it takes some time for the depo provera to be completely out of the system.


----------



## Mrs Bear (Apr 9, 2003)

Not wishing to be too candid, but since coming off the pill I have had a higher sex drive and have been dreaming about sex quite a bit. It seems to make sense that being on the pill works the other way. I have always wanted lots of sex but mostly from the intimacy side, and now it is more from the physical side.


----------



## pffft (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi pinkyi have found that any time i went on the pill my sex drive went down the tubes. any time i'm off the pill, my sex drive increases.ironic, isnt it?


----------

